# What is your favorite steak?



## Otter (Sep 15, 2004)

What is your favorite steak? I'm partial to ribeye.


----------



## MJ (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll take a strip (NY)


----------



## Otter (Sep 15, 2004)

My wife was having an emergency and I rushed the poll. Apologies to you porterhouse and t-bone lovers.


----------



## MJ (Sep 15, 2004)

Is she ok? Or did you just drop her off?

 T-bone is ok. What is Kansas City style Strip Steak?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 15, 2004)

I love tenderloin i like meat that is rare and has a nice "feel" to it


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2004)

Cooking a ribeye tonight with loaded twice baked stuffed potatoes and a salad.

I'm on a high-carb, high-protein, high fat diet    (at least for tonight anyway)


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 15, 2004)

Honestly, that is hard for me to answer it depends on my mood and what I feel like cooking. For mexican it's strip, for chinese it's sirloin, for american it's ribeye and for french it's tenderloin. I like em all.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 15, 2004)

Prime Rib!!!! med-rare!!!! with au jus..... 

second is filet mignon

my mouth is watering now.. even though I had a big dinner.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 15, 2004)

I agree with Polished Topaz


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2004)

anyone if fine by me but if i had to chose only one probably the strip


----------



## crewsk (Sep 16, 2004)

I put filet mignon, but I'm with JulieV on the prime rib. Medium rare is the only way to go, IMO.


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2004)

ribeye, we call them delmonicos, but yum! i hope i have one in the freezer!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 16, 2004)

Good and bad new here.  I was at the gym located next to our town's hospital.  They have nutritional articles hangin from many walls.  The good new is that red meat is good for you.  The bad news is that too much red meat can help cause type-2 diabetes.

The iron found in red meat, especially beef, creates free radicals that attack the pancreas and also make it harder for body cells to absorb and use blood sugar.

I love beef.  But I also love pultry, pork, and fish.  I guess we are slowly unraveling some of Heavenly Father's mysteries.  This one - all things in moderation.  Meat is good, but is to be used sparingly, and mostly during  the seasons where grain, veggies, & fruits are not avialble.

I wish I'd known all of this when I was a teen, or even a young man.  Maybe I wouldn't have diabetes now.

The moral of this tale is that you can eat meat, just eat it in sensible portions.  For instance, cook up that huge rib steak on the grill.  Then cut off a 3 ounce chunk and immediately save the rest three ounce portions in small freezer bags.  Make sure to extract all air from the bags.  Refrigerate the portions you are saving and enjoy them at the workplace, for lunch.  You co-workers will drool, and you will remain healthy.   

Oh, and save that bone for soup.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## rawcalls (Sep 16, 2004)

Filet all the way!


----------



## Otter (Sep 16, 2004)

Goodweed, I've cut down on portions (of everything, and am at my recommended weight) and all my vital numbers are well in range, but when I go, they will have to bury me with a ribeye - and a beer!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

I picked Ribeye but I should have selected Other in the Poll. A good prime T-Bone at least one inch thick is my favorite.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I put filet mignon, but I'm with JulieV on the prime rib. Medium rare is the only way to go, IMO.



I like those too...but will pick a properly cooked medium rare  Prime T-bone over the above. I had a center cut sirloin medium rare yesterday. It was pretty good. I don't like New York Strips unless they were free.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2004)

I put in the "sensible" post, but failed to mention my favorite, though I did vote.  A good rib steak, from a corn finished cow, about third back from the chuck, is about the closest thing to heaven on this planet.  Cook over hot charcoal, with the lid on to allow maximum smoke flavor, and serve with freshly steamed green beans from the garden, and sliced tomato.  What more can a tongue ask for  ?

My wife's favorite is porterhouse.  We both find that while tenderloin (cooked as fillet mingon) is the most tender cut, it just doesn't have the flavor of rib-eye, or rib steak.  And the rib meat is nearly as tender.

Besides, I don't mind chewing a little if the flavor is excellent.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the NOrth


----------



## luvs (Sep 19, 2004)

goodweed! you're gonna make me faint, lol! oh, my goodness, that is such the perfect meal. tomatoes, steak, green beans... yum, all of the necessary textural differences, good contrasts in flavor and color, now THAT is making my stomach wake up for the day, tee-hee.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2004)

Luv's Food;  Me too.  I jsut wish I had some good rib steak available right now.  But in another few weeks, I'm buing a quarter of a cow.  Shopuld give me some good beef.  Tonight, we're haveing barbecued cornish game hens.  I think I'll make a good brown-rice and mushroom dressing, with some good butter on the side.  I think some cauliflower and broccoli is in order, maybe with a cheese sauce, but the sauce is undecided yet.  

I just got done with breakfast and I'm making myself hungry again.  Gotta get off of this thread, quick.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll take a 3" thick well marbled porterhouse, simply marinated in extra virgin olive oil, lemon, garlic, rosemary, and thyme, then seasoned with fleur de sal and fresh cracked pepper and grilled to medium rare.

the cut that I least care for are filet mignons. Absolutely no flavor. Good for carpaccio and tartare though.


----------



## luvs (Sep 20, 2004)

yum, goodweed! my family would go nuts over all of that beef, lol! we all love our steaks and stir-fry and my Dad makes an excellent mushroom-beef soup!!!  i was thinking of game hen for dinner, myself, but went with pasta sauce instead, (i was just TOO tired to go buy the game hen)  then got a stomach upset and had to skip dinner altogether, but the sauce will just get even better overnight in the fridge so i'm not fretting over it too much.


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2004)

I will take a good ribeye with just some salt cooked on the grill.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 22, 2004)

I prefer the rib eye.  Second, I like a NY Cut, but it has to be a prime piece of meat.  The rib eye can be choice or better.  

I'm not a big fan of the tenderloin.  I don't think it has enough beefy flavor.  It's a little used muscle, so it's lean and tender.  Unfortunately, being lean and lacking exercise means it doesn't have as much flavor as a good rib eye or NY cut has.  The best thing you can say about tenderloins is that they are tender.  

Porterhouse steaks are ok, but like I said.  I'm not a fan of the tenderloin.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 23, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> I prefer the rib eye.  Second, I like a NY Cut, but it has to be a prime piece of meat.  The rib eye can be choice or better.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the tenderloin.  I don't think it has enough beefy flavor.  It's a little used muscle, so it's lean and tender.  Unfortunately, being lean and lacking exercise means it doesn't have as much flavor as a good rib eye or NY cut has.  The best thing you can say about tenderloins is that they are tender.
> 
> Porterhouse steaks are ok, but like I said.  I'm not a fan of the tenderloin.



I am with you on that and Prime Beef Rocks. A steak should not require any sauce at all.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 24, 2004)

My favorite steak?

Easy, the next one!   

John


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Any steak if fine with me as long as it's tender, tasty and cooked right.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 27, 2004)

I voted "Other".  I have to go with ironchef on this one.  A really thick porterhouse, grilled to about medium over CHARCOAL, cut off the bone, and sliced into medallions.  I'd just need two of them to feed my whole family.  I'd even save the bones, as my oldest step-son just loves to gnaw on bones.

Baked potatoes with bacon bits, sour cream, cheese, salt and pepper, some good bread (maybe Texas Toast) to soak up the juices, and a fresh veg of some kind, corn, broccoli, etc.  And a beer for me


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 28, 2004)

My favorite is filet mignon.


----------



## Taboo (Sep 29, 2004)

Considering the last actual steak I bought and ate was over 2 years ago, right about now any steak would be good!

I like porter-house with the tail, very rare. I don't eat red meat too often but when I do thats how I like it!

I do also enjoy the filet, but with cracked pepper and maybe a little butter and sherry sauce. Carpaccio too is Yumyum!


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 9, 2004)

I posted to other.  My two favorites are London Broil and Top Sirloin because I think they have the best flavor.  Another would be rib eye.


----------



## Catseye (Nov 10, 2004)

I ditto Bang:  T-bone, then ribeye.  Although, who'm I kidding, the beef in my stores is so bad that I'd settle happily for any steak, as long as it had flavor and tenderness and decent fat.


Cats


----------



## Erik (Nov 10, 2004)

I really. really enjoy a nice grilled Ribeye...but lately I've been playing around with pan seared Sirloin...mmmmmmmmm STEAK!!!!


----------

